# /Terra: Update Logs [Monster themed VN]



## Vinfang (Mar 18, 2021)

I've set up a itch.io page for /Terra.








						/TERRA by vinfang
					

Monster themed VN




					vinfang.itch.io
				




About project /TERRA:
Concept Art: https://www.artstation.com/artwork/NQxzz
Animation Demo: [yt]



New Facelift: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/41105028/


Spoiler: About KFC dating sim:



Trailer: [yt]



First 8 min (gameplay): [yt]







P.S. I love the name, Vinfang so much so I have taken it as my own alias. XD


----------



## Vinfang (Apr 3, 2021)

Current roster:
Beowulf - werewolf
Draven - imp
Reznor von Glasgow - vampire
Vitus Rex - revenant 
Warren - wendigo
Tanner - ghoul
Maya - faun
Julio - minotaur

BGM by Waywardly:


			http://www.elanhickler.com/transfer/argi%20-%20vifang_battle_theme2.mp3


----------



## Vinfang (May 17, 2021)

CG drafts... which character looks most interesting to you?




Colour Test. v1


----------



## Bababooey (May 22, 2021)

That skeleton guy do be kinda hot tho.


----------



## Vinfang (Jul 11, 2021)

Character sheets update.


----------



## Vinfang (Jul 25, 2021)

Reznor / Vitus routes update.
Additional hustle quest/ hidden routes.


----------



## Vinfang (Aug 1, 2021)

Player's Avatar info update.



Age: 24
Species: Yuki-Douji (雪童子), An ice-base monster/ yokai from Japanese folklore.
Abilities: ice/ snow

Setting: Old man winter, Jack Frost, decided to transfer his grandson (MC) from his hometown, Wacken to the moster city, Terra days before retiring from his post.


----------



## Faustus (Aug 11, 2021)

I have mixed feelings about VNs. Too many of them try and make the art and the story cover up obvious deficiencies in the gameplay department. This CAN work, but both art and story have to be pretty good or you just won't maintain the player's interest. Too much text and no player agency just makes me start clicking through as quickly as possible to get to the 'choices'; I'll often skip important details by accident simply because I get bored of reading inconsequential filler.

Then again there are others that play more like a point-and-click adventure that can be explored at will between cutscenes, where puzzles are usually based on being in the right place at the right time, finding - or more often purchasing - a specific object to give to a specific person or use in a specific place, by improving RPG-style statistics, or by picking the right dialog in a conversation with a particular NPC. These are my favoured kind of VN. A good sense of humour helps too - I'm not into angsty love stories.

There's also the ones that are more like a JRPG with lots of simplistic, stylised combat. Never been a fan of these. Far too often the solution to losing a fight is to go away and grind for levels, or find an enemy's weakness which is generally either painfully obvious, or painfully obtuse leading to a lot of trial and error. I'd leave these ones on the shelves for sure because they bore the tits off me, but I bet there's plenty of other people who would disagree, and it's definitely a step up from simple choose-your-own-adventure territory.

But this is all subjective and other people's experiences may vary. I'd still say though that if you are in any way unsure about your ability to write an engaging story, you should turn it into something other than a VN. VN's are easy to program, but if you're not an ace writer, it's going to suck.

Anyway, good luck, and let me know if you need any coding assistance!


----------



## Faustus (Aug 11, 2021)

Also, you're failing the Bechdel Test really, really painfully! Get some more women in there.


----------



## tamara590 (Nov 30, 2021)

Hope there's a female protagonist, or atleast thechoice to be, Since all furry vn's are all mlm or male protagonist only.


----------



## Vinfang (Nov 30, 2021)

My intend was to make this a simple yaoi VN.

For reasons below:
~ I am more passionate about drawing males
~ I want to get more future commissions with male characters
~ I am not as good at drawing females

Therefore, regrettably the majority of this cast will be male.
I did not expect to receive so much feedback on having a female interest in the game.
However, if the game is well received, I will draw up gender-swap versions for the cast.
Lastly, I will put this into consideration for future projects.

Thank you all.


----------



## Faustus (Dec 1, 2021)

Vinfang said:


> My intend was to make this a simple yaoi VN.
> 
> For reasons below:
> ~ I am more passionate about drawing males
> ...


Just to be clear on something, you absolutely should major on male characters if it's a Yaoi VN - know your audience etc - I only meant to suggest that a couple of female minor characters could add a bit more depth to your storylines. They don't have to be dateable. In the analogous straight-male VN, most of the guys you meet are either enemies, best-friend / wingman characters, or secretly women dressed as men. They rarely get involved in the sexual shenanigans. It might make a nice inversion of the usual order of things to have a female best-friend character.


----------

